# Johnny Partner seat at Blackrocks #7



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

We forgot an ammo can at camp that had our toilet seat in it. 
Reward if returned. Thank you, Ron. 
[email protected].


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

Mr. Corn?


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Rupert, stop leaving your shit every where!


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

We got our shit. Yes Mr Corn included. We just left some creature comforts. AKA the seat. I asked about a beach sweep and was told we were good. Always sweep the beach yourself. No surprise the Grover was not assigned to my boat.


----------



## theignoramous (Jun 22, 2008)

*toilet seat found*

I think I have your toilet box. We found it a couple weeks ago and brought it back to Eagle. Call me to confirm. Ken - 970-343-9385


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

*Thanks Ken!!!*

I love when things work out.


----------

